# Un iPad de voyage



## a.june (30 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je pars dans quelques mois en voyage autour du monde, et se pose alors la question du matériel informatique à emmener avec moi. J'envisage de laisser mon macbook (lourd et encombrant) pour un iPad (léger, discret et peu encombrant). Je l'utiliserai principalement pour internet (mise à jour d'un site, Google, email, Skype, Facebook,...) regarder des films et stocker des photos. Mon choix vous parait-il judicieux? 

Si oui, je pense prendre le modèle Wifi et non Wifi+cellular étant donné que je vais pas mal bouger et ne serai donc pas relier à un opérateur.

Et enfin dernière question : est-il plus judicieux de l'acheter en France ou bien à Buenos Aires, qui sera ma première escale?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Août 2012)

Pour ce que tu veux faire le choix est bon mais attention: Comment iras tu sur internet ? Avec un partage de connexion iphone/ipad ? ou bien par le WiFi ?
Si c'est partage de connexion il vaudra mieux prendre un fournisseur local pour le contrat smartphone et un ipad local (attention à la maîtrise de la langue)
Si c'est par le WiFi il te faudra trouver des "Hotspots"...
Qu'as tu donc prévu ?


----------



## Etienne13003 (31 Août 2012)

Bonjour A.june, oui je déconseille les achats à l'étranger malgré le prix, pour la langue bien sur mais surtout la garantie car le produit est fragile et il est recommandé une bonne garantie  pour tous les produits électroniques. Si tu comptes te connecter par wifi en Argentine, rien ne sera simple comme le dit Pepeye 66, es tu certain d'avoir une connection dans les lieux ou tu te déplaceras ?


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Août 2012)

Pour ce qui concerne la garantie, pas de problème: elle est internationale.
http://www.apple.com/fr/legal/warranty/
Non, le plus important pour un achat à l'étranger est dans la maîtrise de la langue dans laquelle l'OS communique et ensuite dans les possibles taxes pour rapatrier ces produits en France...(Si on les déclare !:rose


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2012)

Franchise de 430 HT pour la nécessité de déclaration aux douanes -> les ipads provenant des US peuvent passer sans problème légal si ce sont les premiers prix.

Par contre, l'acheter en cours de route n'est peut-être pas super malin parce que ce n'est pas inutile de disposer d'un temps d'adaptation pour le configurer au mieux pour ton périple (choix + test d'appli, essai de vidage de carte mémoire, etc). Autre détail : tu ne vas pas te trimballer la boîte en voyage et ce n'est pas inutile de la garder, au cas où tu souhaiterais revendre plus tard.
Sauf à ce que tu sois certain de dégoter un bon prix en voyage, ce qui n'est pas assuré non plus, il vaut mieux à mon avis que tu l'achètes avant.

Quant à la question wifi ou wifi + 3G, la réponse est clairement wifi seulement pour ton voyage. Tu n'auras pas de problème pour trouver régulièrement des bornes wifi, même dans des hôtels pourris, à travers le globe, et lorsque tu seras dans des zones reculées, pas de wifi mais tu pourras de toutes façons également oublier la 3G 

Maintenant, faut peut être pas exclure les autres marques de tablettes, en particulier la Nexus 7, qui peut représenter une alternative moins chère, mais 2 fois plus légère (par contre, 16Go, c'est faible si stockage de photos).


----------

